# 

## ZHANNET

,  .    ,     ,      ,    .
, ,    ,   ,   - , 02        +         , ,  80 . 
  3000   80      50      76/06  =240000 , 
  02     76/06    60/21  3000 , (    ),
 02    60/21       52   3000   80 ,          , 
24     ,  ,  24 ,    3000  , ,     24     85   , 
  76/06        60/21  3000 *85 255000 ., 
  3000     52       60/21   3000   85   ,   , 
 ,   240000 .    76/06       50   240000,
       15000 -  ,  ,    ,  91/01,    , 76/06       91/01 15000 ,         ?

----------

,      91.1.       .

----------


## ZHANNET

,   ?

----------


## ABell

15000 ,       ( ,    )?
     .

----------


## ZHANNET

.  ** 24    76/06        60/21  3000  *85 =255000,   2   76/06     60/21   3000  *80 =240000 .,
   60/21    52  3000   80 .  02  
 24        3000    52/01             60/21    3000  *85 ,    60/21    ,15000     76/06 .
      ? :Frown:

----------


## ABell

,        (   ).
      .

----------


## ZHANNET

.      .  -  ,            ! ,    ,   ,  ?  ,    ,      .                ,        ,       - -76/06    ( 60/21-    ), , ,  ,   ,     ,        . :Help!:  :Help!:

----------

